# Tzeentch Rock



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I used a Tzeentch army today and i must say they rock. I know chaos characters are pretty solid anyway but tzeentch combining a rock hard lord and a spell caster plus Orange flames spell.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very glad to hear it. 
I am just starting a Tczeench Mortal based army and Im a complete newb when it comes to WHF.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well Take it from me you get a character who is awesome in cc AND a level 4 wizard and can wear armour and still cast. Whats not to like. The Tzeentch magic is pretty sweet aswell. I didn't even powergame it up really and i had 11 powerdice to play with.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

And an all-Tzeentch army looks fantastic on the field!


----------

